# Ern



## relay (May 9, 2005)

My beloved Ern passed over today. He couldn't quite conquer the Legionnaires' Disease. 
He was my husband, my best friend and so deeply loved by all who knew him. I'm lost, of course, at the moment. 10 days ago we were still having the best holiday we'd ever had & telling each other how lucky we were. 
Thanks for letting me share it with you all. 

-H


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw so sorry for your loss - we are all here as friends.

Greenie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Deepest sympathies I hope you have your friends and family around you


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Deepest sympathies I hope you have your friends and family around you


Yes, I am blessed with a loving family and wonderful friends, thank you.

-H


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

H,

Remember the good times, sorry to hear your sad news

Mark


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

H
I'm so very sorry. I've been thinking of you since reading your post and praying he would turn the corner as the Dr's had said.

My thoughts are with you.

Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I just don't know what to say.....I am so, so sorry and wish there was something practical I could do to help.

G


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there
terrible sad news, our thoughts are with you and your family

mark and helen


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in shock as you were only telling us last night.
Im so sorry to hear the sad news and our love goes out to you and your family on this sad day xxx
Love Mavis and Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news H our thoughts and prayers are with you



Jacquie & John


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Sorry for your troubles,our thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.RIP Ern.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

You and your family and friends will be in my prayers tonight

God Bless


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

RIP Ern, so sorry to read this.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

I feel for you. Please keep strong. rogerandveronica


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm shocked, and so sorry. The last 10 days must have been awful for you, and now, to lose him. I'm sorry I can't do anything but offer condolences.


Chris


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are with you.

Viv


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our sympathies to you your familly and friends.
Thanks fr sharing with us.
Best regards
Dave and Margaret P


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am so sorry to hear Ern has sadly passed away, my thoughts will join others in thinking of you at this time


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This is such a shock. I've seen the posts about his illness, never thinking for a moment that he wouldn't recover and that you'd be back out there in your van.

I'm so sorry for your loss, and my thoughts are with you and your family tonight.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your news. You and your family are in our thoughts at this very sad time.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

H,

Threads come and go so fast on the site, that we weren't aware of Ern's fight against the disease.
To read that he has lost his fight is tragic

Our thoughts are with you at this very sad time.

Deepest condolences,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Really sorry to read of your loss, no matter what we can never prepare ourselves for this. 

Take care
Mandy


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So Very Sorry to hear your Sad news--sincere condolences to You and your Family.

Remember all the fantastic Memories that you shared they will help you to get through this sad time

Take Care

Anne


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We are both so sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you and your family at this very sad time, keep your lovely memories close and think of all the good times you had together.

Stewart


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Condolences. 

Eventually you will remember all the good times and smile at the memory rather than cry at the loss.

Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't really know what to say.
So sudden and unexpected.

Hope you find a little comfort from your friends here on MHF.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Not sure what to say really at such a sad time but our thoughts are with you and your family. Think of the good times you have shared together and try to stay positive; easily said I know.

Sue and Roger


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So Sorry to hear of your loss. 
Such a terrible shock for you, I hope you get some answers soon.
Thinking of you.
Lesley


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Our deepest sympathy to you and your family. 

Ca and Greg.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all very much for your messages of support. It helps me at the moment to check in here, as I've always done, when everything else just seems wrong. I'm finding it so hard to take in what happened in the last ten days. 

I've booked for the Malvern rally! If I'm going to go solo I might as well start soon, or I may never get up the courage.

Looking forward to meeting some of you (lol, that sounds like I'm NOT looking forward to meeting some of you - not what I meant  ) 

-H


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

relay said:


> I've booked for the Malvern rally! If I'm going to go solo I might as well start soon, or I may never get up the courage.


Hi H,

Being positive. That is good.

Good on you for forward thinking.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Dear Relay

So shocked, and so very sorry, to read about your terrible loss. I think we all know that at times like this we need our friends and family around us.

I hope you count everyone on here as a friend - either one you've already met or will meet, as well as those you may never meet - who is thinking of you and wishing you well.

I really admire your spirit for carrying on with motorhoming, and hope that it brings you peace and happiness in time.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all, yet again. I certainly wouldn't be considering carrying on travelling without MHF. We arranged the funeral yesterday (not till 5th Aug) so that's one thing done. 
-H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

relay said:


> Thank you all very much for your messages of support. It helps me at the moment to check in here, as I've always done, when everything else just seems wrong. I'm finding it so hard to take in what happened in the last ten days.
> 
> I've booked for the Malvern rally! If I'm going to go solo I might as well start soon, or I may never get up the courage.
> 
> ...


I've just read this thread for the first time, and I was also unaware of whatever had gone before. I'm sad and sorry for your sudden loss, but it is posts such as yours above that really bring a lump to my throat. It will be a long haul, but with that attitude much shorter than most suffer. Bravo! And I hope to meet you one day.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Loss*

Hello,

So sorry to hear of your loss. I only learnt of it from reading one of your recent posts.

Regards,
TM.


----------

